# Guess the bunny breed!



## Dawny

Same rules apply as to all the other guess the breed threads! Thought we needed a bunny one. 

I'll start:


----------



## colliemerles

blimey thats got big ears,


----------



## Dawny

T--jay said:


> got to say the obvious is it a blue rabbit


lol no, well its colour might be 'blue', i dont know? But thats not the breed.


----------



## Guest

Cordon Bleau?


----------



## MrsNik

One of those giant french things??? Their real name escapes me.


----------



## Lotsofsmoggies

MrsNik said:


> One of those giant french things??? Their real name escapes me.


Yeah I agree it those ones sold as giant house bunnies. And they are so soft to touch!


----------



## Dawny

Nope its not a French Lop or an anything Blue or Bleu. Nobody has guessed it yet, I just can't be bothered quoting them all lol.


----------



## Dawny

Nope. How do I multi quote? lol...


----------



## jo-ann

is it a english giant


----------



## MrsNik

Ooo or a *tries to remember what her rabbit was...* Rex???


----------



## Dawny

jo-ann said:


> is it a english giant


Yes!!! Your turn.


----------



## jo-ann

i wold just like to say srry i can not carry on a can not put photos on to the thread 
so i am so sor i wold love it if some one elso wld take over i a so sorry


----------



## -ange-

hi i'm new.

is it a continental??


----------



## -ange-

oh I got it wrong lol

I'll have a go at doing it next if you want??


----------



## -ange-

ok, here goes. (hopefully it will work)
Guess the breed


----------



## Dawny

Netherland Dwarf?


----------



## -ange-

yeah it's a nethie.

I know a bit of an easy one but he's so cute I had to show him off.
His name is Charlie and he's a Red Agouti, he's my son's 1st rabbit. 

Charlie maybe a Netherland Dwarf but he sits just like a polish.


----------



## Guest

Dawny said:


> Same rules apply as to all the other guess the breed threads! Thought we needed a bunny one.
> 
> I'll start:


Looks Like a Beveren to me, if my memory serves right. I was in Rabbits in the early 80's before the nasty bleeding enteritis appeared and I know new breeds have appeared since, but that looks like the big blus Bev.


----------



## Dawny

Here's an easy one!


----------



## -ange-

I got my daughter Holly who's 8 to do this.

she says it's a dutch


----------



## happysaz133

I agree, its a Dutch. This could be a great thread, so lets get it going again!


----------



## Guest

is it guessed yet???

someone put a new bun up


----------



## happysaz133

OK I'll go. An easy one...
What breed is this?


----------



## Guest

Hi,

Is it a Silver fox?

Jo


----------



## aidey07

i dont know


----------



## Jen26

Is it a silver marten rabbit?


----------



## happysaz133

Jomall said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it a Silver fox?
> 
> Jo


She's a Silver Fox, its my bunny Rosey! Your turn JoP!


----------



## bellabunnylops

Its a Continental Giant but looks young, with lots of growing to do


----------



## daxidaxi2

is it a chinchilla? the rabbit breed not the rodent.


----------



## happysaz133

It's JoP's turn to post a breed.


----------



## sullivan

Is it a gigantica


----------



## Guest

Dawny said:


> Same rules apply as to all the other guess the breed threads! Thought we needed a bunny one.
> 
> I'll start:


flemish giant


----------



## Toby

The first one is a British Giant by the looks of it?

Here is my bunny....his a rare one...
What breed is he 










__________________________
Golden Bunnies Rabbit Forum - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## Dylan-rascal6

The first bunny posted is an agouti continential giant rabbit!! Im 99.9% sure! Ive breed french lops (giants) for 4 years and dwarf lops, but ive seen plenty conti's at shows, i wouldnt say it was flemish - ears dont look big enough!


----------



## shanba

is it one of them german giants?:001_huh:


----------



## Dylan-rascal6

Shanba - Are you talking about German lops? They are very large, not quite classed as giants, but some people would say they are!


----------



## bunnyanne3

Toby said:


> The first one is a British Giant by the looks of it?
> 
> Here is my bunny....his a rare one...
> What breed is he
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________________
> Golden Bunnies Rabbit Forum - Powered by vBulletin


Is he a Giant Papillon?


----------



## Bunnyham

Is it a British Giant?


----------



## KooPixie

Dawny said:


> Same rules apply as to all the other guess the breed threads! Thought we needed a bunny one.


LOL! XD I call them Hellicopter Ears!!


----------



## Izzie999

A rex? very beautiful bunny anyway lol

Izzie


----------



## toddy

The first picture is a continental giant not a british giant as it has too broad a face for a british.
Bunnyanne I would guess yours is a giant papillon???


----------



## kayla jade

i think he is a giant rabbit and he is blue
or he is a rex,but i dont think you can get blue rex rabbits
please write back
kayla
x


----------



## rohraen

rex do come in blue,

and its a british giant


----------



## Acacia86

Whats this one?


----------



## umber

A gorgeous Breed


----------



## rohraen

cant really tell the colour properly from the picture, looks like a perlfee?


----------



## Acacia86

rohraen said:


> cant really tell the colour properly from the picture, looks like a perlfee?


If you click on the picture it is bigger! I don't know if you have done it but i didn't know myself until someone told me!!  x

No not Perlfee x


----------



## magagie

is it a flemish giant??:


----------



## xXedixXx

Guess xD


----------



## Acacia86

magagie said:


> is it a flemish giant??:


Nope, its a creme D Argent!! Lovely breed xx


----------



## Acacia86

xXedixXx said:


> Guess xD


Its either american fuzzy lop, holland lop, mini lop, english lop or french lop.........stating all these basically means i don't know which breed and have typed all lops that i know!! lol!!!  

Although i'd go with English......
x


----------



## LookingCheeky

xXedixXx said:


> Guess xD


:O my baby looks like that










What breed is she? these sorts of games confuse me a tad x


----------



## Kammie

I'd guess at French Lop but thats a guess since I'm useless at breeds.


----------



## LookingCheeky

I only think it isn't a French because she is a bit small .... but possibly


----------



## Kammie

Thats what I was thinking too but the face does look like a French Lop.


----------



## shezzy

Toby said:


> The first one is a British Giant by the looks of it?
> 
> Here is my bunny....his a rare one...
> What breed is he
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________________
> Golden Bunnies Rabbit Forum - Powered by vBulletin


Is your rabbit an English Butterfly or English Spot (I dont know the propper name but i recognise the breed)


----------



## umber

shezzy said:


> Is your rabbit an English Butterfly or English Spot (I dont know the propper name but i recognise the breed)


Wow beautiful looks like a cross between a giant and an english butterfly if thats possible lol!


----------



## Sunshine96

-ange- said:


> ok, here goes. (hopefully it will work)
> Guess the breed


Is it a dutch rabbit?


----------



## -ange-

Sunshine96 said:


> Is it a dutch rabbit?


No he's a Red Agouti Netherland Dwarf - was only about 6 months in this photo.
His name is charlie and belongs to my son Josh.

I'm going to add a photo, lets see if anyone can guess this breed??


----------



## crofty

-ange- said:


> No he's a Red Agouti Netherland Dwarf - was only about 6 months in this photo.
> His name is charlie and belongs to my son Josh.
> 
> I'm going to add a photo, lets see if anyone can guess this breed??


New Zealand white?


----------



## Sunshine96

-ange- said:


> ok, here goes. (hopefully it will work)
> Guess the breed


Is it a dutch rabbit


----------



## Sunshine96

Is it a dutch rabbit?:crazy:


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Rex, or flemish giant?


----------



## crofty

Sunshine96 said:


> Is it a dutch rabbit?:crazy:


It's a Red Agouti Netherland Dwarf


----------



## -ange-

crofty said:


> New Zealand white?


No, keep guessing.


----------



## Petitepuppet

Dawny said:


> Same rules apply as to all the other guess the breed threads! Thought we needed a bunny one.
> 
> I'll start:


Its an english giant


----------



## Petitepuppet

What rabbit are we on now?


----------



## holliehammylover

the cute brown 1 -
is it a duch rabbit ?


----------



## Andyt4

Is this British Polish, im not sure?


----------



## Andyt4

or Himalayan???


----------



## -ange-

Andyt4 said:


> Is this British Polish, im not sure?


Looks like a netherland dwarf to me - seal point colour


----------



## Andyt4

hes a big ol' boy def not dwarf


----------



## klmn523

I think we may be able to work together in the future.


----------



## VampiricLust

I'd say just a cross breed. He is not a dwarf and definately not a himalayan.
His colour is called "Seal-point"


----------



## emzybabe

Andyt4 have u read this about temp effecting himalayan colouring Mammals » Rabbits » Himalayan Main Page


----------



## emzybabe

I'm going with a lilac Himalayan


----------



## emzybabe

also himalayans suffer little health problems, especially compared to many lops. Looks like u picked a good one


----------



## Acacia86

Toby said:


> The first one is a British Giant by the looks of it?
> 
> Here is my bunny....his a rare one...
> What breed is he
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________________
> Golden Bunnies Rabbit Forum - Powered by vBulletin


A checkered Giant, of Giant Papillon? Whatever breed, very very 'wantable' lol!!


----------



## Acacia86

This one will be very hard: 

xxx


----------



## Janak

EASY! a Thuringer :001_tt2:


----------



## MerlinsMum

I agree - Thuringer! 
Now you better come up with something reaaaaally good


----------



## Rabbit Hutches Uk

a big earred blue/grey rabbit ?????


----------



## Dotty123

Is it a Light Steel British Giant?


----------



## Clare7435

Dotty123 said:


> Is it a Light Steel British Giant?


It looks like my goliath 
Is it a continental Giant? Blue or Steel I think


----------



## Andyt4

emzybabe said:


> Andyt4 have u read this about temp effecting himalayan colouring Mammals » Rabbits » Himalayan Main Page


good read thanks. His personality is soooo different to how its described there. He is hard to handle and boystrous but in a good way, never bites just struggles and legs it when i try to get him.

he is big aswell so far to big to be a himmie. Like some said must be cross breed with some himmie in i reckon.


----------



## Andyt4

found out hes a sallander


----------



## violets934

Its a continential giant rabbit :thumbup:


----------



## Sakura-Chan

I hope it's okay to bump this thread. After spending many weekends at shows while I was growing up, I'm pretty good at games like this! 

Here's one that might be a bit tricky! I uploaded it to my photobucket so there's no clues in the img url


----------



## MerlinsMum

Dead easy  Hulstlander!


----------



## Sakura-Chan

Aww as if! Seriously, I've taken them to shows in the past an even people there haven't known. I didn't expect you to get it so quickly haha


----------



## MerlinsMum

Sakura-Chan said:


> Aww as if! Seriously, I've taken them to shows in the past an even people there haven't known. I didn't expect you to get it so quickly haha


Well they are fairly common at shows down here. And delightful bunnies too... they should be more popular as pets, they have such amazing personalities. I once saw one at a show sitting bolt upright in his pen but resting against the side, apparently asleep!

Blimey I will have to find something reaaaaalllyyy unusual now won't I?


----------



## MerlinsMum

OK........ what do you think....?


----------



## Sakura-Chan

Giant papillon (or however you spell it)? It's kind of hard to guess though because I can't really judge size that well from the photo.


----------



## MerlinsMum

Sakura-Chan said:


> Giant papillon (or however you spell it)? It's kind of hard to guess though because I can't really judge size that well from the photo.


You can judge size from things like head shape, length and ears


----------



## Sakura-Chan

MerlinsMum said:


> You can judge size from things like head shape, length and ears


Was I right though?


----------



## MerlinsMum

Go back and look, although if you haven't seen many GPaps it might be difficult.... let me know if so.


----------



## Sakura-Chan

MerlinsMum said:


> Go back and look, although if you haven't seen many GPaps it might be difficult.... let me know if so.


I haven't. Okay, maybe it's ears are too small for that.

Rhinelander?


----------



## MerlinsMum

Sakura-Chan said:


> I haven't. Okay, maybe it's ears are too small for that.


OK you can have that one then  Not a Giant Pap but a Kleine Lotharinger, [as called in Germany], translates as Small Pap. Giant paps are called Lotharingers over there.

We have had some over here from Czech Republic but they called them Czech Chequered :confused1: don't know if anyone still has any. :thumbup:


----------



## Sakura-Chan

Oh right. Never heard of them before!


----------

